
It's time programmers talked about ethics - DanielBMarkham
https://tiny-giant-books.com/Entry3.html?EntryId=recJgpI5Fi77utG7Z
======
fargle
It's time software engineers worked really hard to produce correct software.
It's time programmers stop talking about ethics, comic book heros, gaming,
movies, and everything else not-work-related, and got back to doing their job.

Being an ethical _software engineer_ should be similar to being an ethical
professional mechanical or structural engineer. It means first doing your job
correctly. Doing your job correctly includes "doing your job". Not worrying
about world peace or <insert moral dilemma of the week>. Because, _your_
opinion is NOT a moral absolute. Such Hubris!

Taking this analogy further: a structural engineer that makes a calculation
mistake ("bug") that causes a bridge to collapse and kill people would be
unethical. One that refuses to refuses to work on the bridge project, because
he believes it will be ugly and will ruin the skyline, is unethical, and
conceited. As is the one that spends 7 hours a day talking about politics
(erm... "broader ethical issues").

It's time that _consumers_ start paying attention to the ethics of the
companies they consume from. If they don't like it, they should stop paying
them.

The buyers and investors are the one to worry, not the paid help. If the paid
help doesn't like it: Leave. Form your own billion dollar company with a "Do
no evil" slogan and let me know how that all works out.

~~~
arvidkahl
> The buyers and investors are the one to worry, not the paid help.

Ah, the famous Nuremberg defense. Sorry to invoke Godwin's law immediately,
but shifting responsibility away from the people executing the questionable
work to the people who either own or consume it is a denial of agency of each
and every software professional.

I argue that the workplace of the knowledge worker is not one of blind
obedience. Moral reasoning should not be suppressed just because there are
other market forces.

~~~
fargle
No, your are missing a critical distinction. Ethics says to you do the job you
were paid to do. If you don't like it, don't believe in it, etc. just leave.
The Nuremberg defense was used by people that enjoyed following the orders
until they lost and got caught.

My point was that instead of a low-level "programmer" having delusions about
deciding the ethics of the company or even industry, perhaps leave that to the
public, the consumers. They may get it wrong, but guess what? it's their job
to decide what the market wants, _NOT_ yours.

And I didn't say stay and follow orders. If you really believe you are that
right, your free choice is to leave.

See you want it both ways. You want to feel morally superior, but want to get
paid and eat too. But unless you are willing to really put up something of
value, your personal moral objections carry no weight. In fact it pretty much
shows how petty you are. Real ethical convictions mean not ignoring or
avoiding the personal costs.

So why not change the awful organisations? The ETHICAL way to do that is to
change a) the law, b) public opinion, c) show wall street an ethical way to
make money, etc. d) compete better and put them out of business.

Stealing time, privately or publicly undermining your employer is not ethical.
Stirring up politics at work is not ethical. Or wise.

------
cotelletta
I wasn't aware they weren't talking about it.

Are you sure you're not just confused? You may be thinking of some impostors
instead of engineers. There's a lot these days.

